# Touch up paint



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

Anybody have any idea what shade of grey Autotrail use on the front of their vans. Would like to cover a few chips on the front.

I have a 2010 Savannah with the Platinum Pack.

Sent an email to Autotrail two week ago re this matter ............ Guess what? Still no reply!

Cheers


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ring them up! A lot of companies set up email accounts and virtually ignore them thereafter! :roll:

A phone call is much more likely to succeed, and if you get the info from AutoTrail directly they will probably want your build number (_or similar_) because I doubt if the exact shade remains unchanged over a period.

Dave


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

Sent the build number in the original email...... Still no reply 

Cheers


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Try calling the original supplying dealer - or Chris at Premier Motorhomes who often posts on MHF.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You can never do a decent job with a touch up, brush or spray.

If you want a decent job use "Chips Away" or similar 
. I have used them a few times and I have NEVER been able to see the repair no matter how hard I try. Not cheap but a first class result. 

If not go to a body shop, they have machines like B&Q use to match paint colours, trouble is they will have a minimum mix quantity, probably half a litre which is a bit much for a few chips :roll: 

It's probably a Fiat colour anyway!


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning adgy,

The silver colour of the Fiat cab is not Auto-Trail, this is a factory Fiat paint code and they would be unable to assist in providing this colour.

You need to contact your local Fiat commercial agent who can be located here: http://www.fiatprofessional.co.uk/uk/Find_your_dealership

They should be able to provide the paint code, and also offer touch up sticks.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Told you so :wink:


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Have you checked under the bonnet for a paint code. On my Autotrail there is a label stuck onto the front cross member (alongside the axle weights label). Mine shows the colour as 691/A which on mine is an anthracite grey colour. Your code will obviously be different but the label may be in the same area.


----------

